# New Years Day garage sale finds!



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

These are pics of what I've found so far today!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Cant see any pics


----------



## timmytorr (Jun 12, 2011)

I didn't find anything either.


----------



## timmytorr (Jun 12, 2011)

But after thinking about it I never find anything at garage sales.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> These are pics of what I've found so far today!



I see what you did there lol :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm amazed that I found exactly the same stuff Rich!! :lol:


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> These are pics of what I've found so far today!


I found one of those last week but in the rare pink striped Ultra Super Hyper Magnatraction version. It even came with its original Swarovski crystal case.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I've got some pics around here somewhere.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sure you do Rich...


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

It turned into the Black friday ,for garage sales.
SJJ


----------

